# Rome super cooker questions



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Did Rome make the three handle cooker in different sizes? If a Dutch oven says rome and has three handles is that the super cooker? I've read about a fish frier was that a different mold or just different marketing? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

What would you pay for a rome supercooker, or something exactly like it? If there is a market.... Might be able to provide.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just bought one for $80 I have no idea what there worth but I'm excited to have it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

sea hag said:


> What would you pay for a rome supercooker, or something exactly like it? If there is a market.... Might be able to provide.


I do believe there are buzzards that would love to have it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Very versatile and large enough for a bigger group, but not the greatest for even cooking like a round do. That said I'm glad I found one. From what I've heard they have not been produced for some time. Rome has baskets for fish frying that evidently fit inside of the super cooker.
Your 3 handled rectangular aluminum do with the lid is probably a rome super cooker. Only one size that I know about.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here it is just arrived! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Three handle cooker

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

The more used the better the Rome units work. The finish is pretty rough, I attempted to sand paper my units interior with not much success.

I got this info from a long time rafting bud and it works great for me.
Standard Charcoal Briquettes = 18 bottom and 21 top to bake just about anything. I put down an aluminum foil sheet in the fire pan, arrange the 18 briquettes on that sheet in the outline of the cooker, set the cooker bottom direct on the briquettes. Arrange 21 briquettes on top and you are good to go. You cannot do the rotate routine like you can with round DO's with legs. I spay the cooker's inside liberally with PAM spray and have had good luck. I do not open the lid until the baking smells are easy to spot. 

If using a partner steel 4 burner, the cooker's bottom fits perfectly over two burners and is just right for a big group to cook breakfast spuds, sausage, bacon any thing greasy works.

My opinion, the Rome (even the early models) quality of casting is not the best I have seen. I sure wish someone like Lodge (Cast Iron Kings) or GSI (aluminum Kings) would offer the Rome design with legs. Should be a big time item on sales.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

When in rome...


----------

